# Naruto Vs Reanimated Itachi and Reanimated Nagato



## Ashi (May 10, 2014)

This is current Naruto

Nagato is as mobile as he was when he fought Bee and Naruto

Itachi is well itachi

No restrictions 

Location: Where Naruto and itachi first fought(with Bee and Nagato)


Who wins


----------



## Bonly (May 10, 2014)

Did you give Naruto some lube or is he going in dry on this rape?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 10, 2014)

Current Naruto? He curbstomps. He possesses Gedodama's like the Ten-Tailed Jins which means Edo Tensei can't regen. Not only that his speed, power, and ability to use EVERY Biju ability...


----------



## Psp123789 (May 10, 2014)

Even BSM Naruto would win this easily. Make this BM naruto for a better fight.


----------



## Rocky (May 10, 2014)

They get speed blitzed and sealed. Naruto's far beyond high tiers.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 10, 2014)

Naruto beats them to death with his truth seeking staffs.


----------



## Sans (May 10, 2014)

Yata Mirror.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 10, 2014)

Komnenos said:


> Yata Mirror.


...is shattered like glass.


----------



## ARGUS (May 10, 2014)

Naruto stomps this neg diff
Actually wait,, i forgot 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi solos,,,  GG


----------



## Ashi (May 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Current Naruto? He curbstomps. He possesses Gedodama's like the Ten-Tailed Jins which means Edo Tensei can't regen. Not only that his speed, power, and ability to use EVERY Biju ability...



Having gudodama doesn't stop them from regenerating


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 10, 2014)

What exactly was going through your head when making this thread? Naruto stomps the shit out of them. 

Nothing they have is penetrating the defense he can make with his truth seeking balls and he has far greater firepower and speed than them. Not to mention his truth seeking balls can kill edos completely.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 10, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Having gudodama doesn't stop them from regenerating



Hrmm? Even if that were true he gives them the limbo madara treatment...sealing them up with shukaku's help.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 10, 2014)

>Current Naruto
>No Restriction
>
>



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...is shattered like glass.



Gonna need some canon proof it can shatter like glass. Gonna need some canon proof anything can get past it. All we have now is that it's invincible, and that has yet to be proven wrong.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (May 10, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Having gudodama doesn't stop them from regenerating



Yes it does. Having control when you are using the Gudo Dama lets you use Yin Yang Release (Which is also used to form them) which negates jutsu.


----------



## Ashi (May 10, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Yes it does. Having control when you are using the Gudo Dama lets you use Yin Yang Release (Which is also used to form them) which negates jutsu.



Hiruzen came back from getting hit by one

And from feats Naruto doesn't have the Ninjutsu negation ability


Meaning The re animations regenerate and wear naruto down nuntil Amaterasu one shots

GG


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 10, 2014)

Naruto wins. Nagato puts up a fight and Itachi is murderstomped.

If Rikudou Senjutsu allows Naruto to actually predict Shinra Tensei, then Naruto could guard with his Gudoudama. So Shinra Tensei is useless, unless it is well timed.

Maybe a mobile Nagato could challenge Naruto (subject to change as Naruto shows more against the Rinnegan), but I don't think the Nagato ITT can do too much relative to the mobile version. Preta won't be as effective as it used to be seeing as I don't think absorbing a Gudoudama, or a number of them is a good idea (too much natural energy). I'm sceptical about how effective absorbing large jutsu like Youton FRS will be... that is a lot of natural energy.

Itachi's too weak i.e. I think he's out of place here and doesn't balance much at all. Maybe replace him with a stronger Uchiha (such as MS Sasuke, or EMS Sasuke, perhaps even Obito or a limited Madara) and it'll be more balanced imo.


----------



## Ashi (May 10, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto wins. Nagato puts up a fight and Itachi is murderstomped.



Actually with Reanimation's infinite Chakra Itachi can spam Amaterasu on any trees and Nagatao sets up Planetary Devastion

Making an Amaterasu covered orb of doom while Naruto get Katamari'd into it and is roasted alive


GG


Akatsuki mid diff stomp


----------



## Bonly (May 10, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Hiruzen came back from getting hit by one
> 
> And from feats Naruto doesn't have the Ninjutsu negation ability
> 
> ...



Hiruzen was hit from Obito who wasn't in control, look at Minato arm's to see what happens when one is in control. Naruto calls upon Shukaku and uses Senpō: Jiton Rasengan  to seal them both after blitzing them.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 10, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Actually with Reanimation's infinite Chakra Itachi can spam Amaterasu on any trees and Nagatao sets up Planetary Devastion
> 
> Making an Amaterasu covered orb of doom while Naruto get Katamari'd into it and is roasted alive
> 
> ...



What is Amaterasu going to do? We saw Gudoudama render it useless. Chibaku Tensei... SM Naruto is capable of taking it out, higher forms should have no issue. Without the Gudoudama, maybe hitting CT on Naruto himself would help, but with them they'd just wipe the orb out of existence. 

Naruto can always protect himself from the combos you described as Madara and Obito showed.


----------



## Cognitios (May 10, 2014)

Naruto raises his chakra to .1% and both of them melt.


----------



## Ashi (May 10, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What is Amaterasu going to do? We saw Gudoudama render it useless. Chibaku Tensei... SM Naruto is capable of taking it out, higher forms should have no issue. Without the Gudoudama, maybe hitting CT on Naruto himself would help, but with them they'd just wipe the orb out of existence.
> 
> Naruto can always protect himself from the combos you described as Madara and Obito showed.



Let's stick to Naruto's Black Ball feats


Yeah, thanks


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 10, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Having gudodama doesn't stop them from regenerating


Yeah, it does. Gudodama is a Yin-Yang Release technique and it negates ninjutsu, which is what Edo Tensei Itachi and Nagato are composed of.


----------



## Jad (May 10, 2014)

You first made a Gai vs. Kimimaro thread - BANNED

Now you made a Current Naruto vs. Edo Itachi and Nagato.

Come on. This thread is self explanatory. No debate. Your looking at another locked thread.


----------



## Ashi (May 10, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What is Amaterasu going to do? We saw Gudoudama render it useless. Chibaku Tensei... SM Naruto is capable of taking it out, higher forms should have no issue. Without the Gudoudama, maybe hitting CT on Naruto himself would help, but with them they'd just wipe the orb out of existence.
> 
> Naruto can always protect himself from the combos you described as Madara and Obito showed.





Jad said:


> You first made a Gai vs. Kimimaro thread - BANNED
> 
> Now you made a Current Naruto vs. Edo Itachi and Nagato.
> 
> Come on. This thread is self explanatory. No debate. Your looking at another locked thread.



I never made Guy vs Kimmimaro


----------



## Ashi (May 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yeah, it does. Gudodama is a Yin-Yang Release technique and it negates ninjutsu, which is what Edo Tensei Itachi and Nagato are composed of.



Only for ten tailed jinchurrikki 

Read the manga ffs


----------



## Jad (May 10, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> I never made Guy vs Kimmimaro



Why lie to me....


----------



## Sans (May 10, 2014)

Oh man, I take this thread even less seriously now. 

Yeah Naruto turns them both into paste.


----------



## Ashi (May 10, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why lie to me....



Oh yeah I did

Sorry I forgot


----------



## Jad (May 10, 2014)

Guys I just made a discovery....

TensaXZangetsu has a ton of locked Battlethreads if you search his history. I think his just trolling.


----------



## Ashi (May 10, 2014)

Jad said:


> Guys I just made a discovery....
> 
> TensaXZangetsu has a ton of locked Battlethreads if you search his history. I think his just trolling.



Name 3 you haven't named already


----------



## Cognitios (May 10, 2014)

> Guys I just made a discovery....
> 
> TensaXZangetsu has a ton of locked Battlethreads if you search his history. I think his just trolling.


Yeah, I just saw his convo history and he openly admitted to enjoying this storm.


----------



## Ashi (May 10, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Yeah, I just saw his convo history and he openly admitted to enjoying this storm.



You turn your back on me 


Y


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 10, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Only for ten tailed jinchurrikki
> 
> Read the manga ffs


Then why does he have the orbs floating around him like Hagoromo, Madara, and Obito in their perfect Juubi forms? Why can he shape then? Its obvious its the same exact technique.


----------



## Ashi (May 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Then why does he have the orbs floating around him like Hagoromo, Madara, and Obito in their perfect Juubi forms? Why can he shape then? Its obvious its the same exact technique.



I need proof that he nullify Reanimation's regeneration

Because he could still only have the ones that Obito first had which didn't nullify Reanimation jutsu


----------



## Ersa (May 11, 2014)

Naruto stomps, he's far beyond high tiers like Edo Itachi and Nagato. No one really short of Juubi Jins, Sauce and RS/Kagura can really challenge him at this stage.


----------



## Cognitios (May 11, 2014)

> I need proof that he nullify Reanimation's regeneration
> 
> Because he could still only have the ones that Obito first had which didn't nullify Reanimation jutsu


Because I'm too lazy to actually prove anything for the sake of this thread.
The Jinton Rasengan can seal both of them.
Just use it twice.


----------



## Ersa (May 11, 2014)

Doubt the duo (even with top tier reflexes) can react to Naruto either. Juubi Madara was stuggling and he's quite a bit above these two.


----------



## tkpirate (May 11, 2014)

i think Naruto's clones are enough to stomp here.


----------



## Kyu (May 11, 2014)

Words can't even describe how badly Naruto violates these two.


----------



## Turrin (May 11, 2014)

Naruto stomps. And Jiton Rasengan seals them


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 11, 2014)

I seriously cannot tell if OP is being facetious because he's not this clueless in the Outskirts Battledome.

Even Tailed Beast Mode Naruto_ without_ Sage Mode would wreck the living shit out of Itachi and Nagato. That tends to happen when you're ten times faster, stronger, more durable, and overall more powerful than your competition combined.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 11, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Let's stick to Naruto's Black Ball feats
> 
> 
> Yeah, thanks



Those are the same things whether you like it or not. Feats also show Naruto showing more capable jutsu to destroy that CT combination you mentioned.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 11, 2014)

Naruto blitzes and either kills them with Omyouton staffs, or, if they don't have that ability (which I think is plausible), he seals them with Jinton Rasengan. Now luckily for them, he probably can only manifest Shukaku's chakra through his right hand so he could only take one of them out that way. He would probably take out Nagato first, smashing him with the staff first so he couldn't absorb the seal. Now I assume while he did this Itachi would be putting up Susano'o to it's highest level. But even if Yata no Kagami can handle Gedou Dama and related weapons, it doesn't matter, because Naruto is too fast and he will be behind Susano'o and completely bust it open with with some powerful Rasengan based technique. He can then seal Itachi as well, with very little to it. 

Naruto no difficulty ten times out of ten.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 11, 2014)

Itachi solos.


----------



## Jagger (May 11, 2014)

If Naruto is perfectly capable of sensing Limbo Madara and his sage senses has been sharpened by both Kurama's chakra and the new power Hagoromo gave them, I don't see a reason why can't sense Amaterasu coming and...Well, just dodged it?


----------



## dungsi27 (May 11, 2014)

You need to add either Juubidara or Juubito into the mix to make this more balanced OP.

Otherwise Naruto rapes.


----------



## Hero (May 11, 2014)

Itachi and Nagato are rolfaxedstomped into next jump issue


----------



## Marsala (May 13, 2014)

Tsukiyomi, Amaterasu, and Totsuka might finish Naruto if they connect, but they won't. Naruto stomps.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 13, 2014)

I don't wanna say speedblitz + Shukaku Rasengan GG, but I honestly can't think of any way either Nagato or Itachi is getting past it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 13, 2014)

BT + Totsuka GG


----------



## Vice (May 13, 2014)

Current Naruto rapes the entire edo tensei army. Madara and the Hokages included.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 13, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Tsukiyomi, Amaterasu, and Totsuka might finish Naruto if they connect, but they won't. Naruto stomps.


Naruto has nine beasts inside him, Tsukuyomi is useless. Amaterasu is dodged or blocked by his Gedodama. Totsuka is shattered like the overrated piece of crap it is. 

THere's nothing Itachi can do to even KCM Naruto when at full power, much less BM, BSM< and Rikudo Senjutsu Naruto.


----------



## animeboy1 (May 13, 2014)

They lose so bad, it isn't even funny. Don't get the point of this thread.


----------



## GKY (May 14, 2014)

Naruto sneezes and kills them both.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 15, 2014)

So you put a character up against two people. One of which he's at least 2+ tiers above and the other as solid 3+ tiers above...

what did you honestly expect out of this?


----------



## trance (May 15, 2014)

Naruto casually fodderstomps. He can blitz either and their attacks would be akin to a tickle to him.


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 15, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Hiruzen came back from getting hit by one
> 
> And from feats Naruto doesn't have the Ninjutsu negation ability
> 
> ...



Naruto threw one of the Sticks against Madara's lightning jutsu, and it blocked the lightning headed for him.

Seen Here

And Here

Though it didn't seem to stop Madara's cutting jutsu.


----------

